# Stuffing whole flounder recipes



## Bowmaddness (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone have any flounder stuffing recipes


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Try the stuffed crabs @ HEB. spoon out the mkixture from the shell and stuff. pretty good and easy. Or, we take boudin and add crawfish tails, green onions and sweet onions and stuff. either way, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Man! that looks GOoooDD! I'am doing some this Father's day week end.Thanks! Btw,what's next to the flattie?

RL


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

izzat a porky chunk next to th' flattie?:bounce:


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Stove top, make it a little wet, cook some shrimp in a little butter and chop up and add to stuffing, its easy and really good.


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Don't know if Kroger still carry it, but I used to buy a roll of crab stuffing to stuff my flounders.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

RLwhaler said:


> Man! that looks GOoooDD! I'am doing some this Father's day week end.Thanks! Btw,what's next to the flattie?
> 
> RL


That's a stuffed wild hog ham.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

beleive it or not the old betty crocker cookbook one is the best around from the early 80's


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

here are a a few of my favs

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=315655&highlight=flounda+pounda

try a search.. there are a bunch more


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

There are a thousand ways to do this. I have tried most of them. This one is simple and rates 8 of 10 on flavor. Double fillet the flounder and stuff both sides. We use Stovetop herb dressing, crab and shrimp. Put same mixture in bell peppers, bake together, fill rest of pepper with cheese with 10 minutes left to bake. We serve "family style" where we put in the middle of the table and everyone dives in.


----------

